# Communication(could have prevented this!)



## THETA (Jul 8, 2004)

Howdy to all, Recently a tee company in QLD Australia had one of its crews out on a job to remove an iron bark which was about 
40 mtrs tall . Now the problem seemed to arise when after the tree was taken down and only the trunk remained the crew split.
two guys throwning logs over the fence whilst one guy took them to chip when after about 5 minutes they agreed that something seemed amiss as there was no chipping going on. when only to find when they had jumped the fence it was then they relised there mate was buried in logs upto 12inches.....
Apparently the fist one knocked old mate out and proceeded to bury him... he survived with fractured skull, cracked sternem.
broken arm,foot and hand..multiple bruised as you could imagine..
seems that if communication was in affect this may have been avoided. its always dissapointing to hear of injury or death in this industry we live in but prevention is always better than cure.

"HIGH CLIMBING"


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 8, 2004)

at least they relized before it was to late.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 8, 2004)

Pretty frigging stupid.


----------



## THOR (Jul 9, 2004)

It wasn,t the crowd you worked for last year was it LOL just Jokes M8.

But seriously has Tony worked for them LOL.

Sorry M8 too bad a few cowboys can give the industry a bad name.


----------



## THETA (Jul 9, 2004)

RINGS TOO TRUE MY OLD FRIEND....
many a time i had wished that they would ride off on the horse they rode in on.....DARN rootin tooting cowboys...


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 17, 2004)

That remonds me of the one I heard in Va. after Isabel..

Kid goes into the hole that the root plate came out of to take a piss.... Log is cut and root plate sits down in hole killing the kid... 
Crew figured he just left and had to come back from anothe job later to find him....

Terrible way to go.... Learning to follow your instincts is crucial... when that little voice says... watch out or whatever...LISTEN!


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 17, 2004)

thats Queensland for you,man iron bark is very heavy.ill bet they expect him back at work shortly.


----------



## THOR (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey go easy on us Queenslanders mate just cause we flog yas in the footy 

And Murf what the bloody hell did they let a kid near the site ???


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 19, 2004)

He was working with the crew... don't know the details...second hand news flash... but he had to be green.


----------

